# H: khorne Daemonkin W: Space wolves



## KnockOut51 (Dec 18, 2009)

Hello, I am interested in trading my khorne army for Space wolves (or space marine vehicles that the wolves can use)

What I have for khorne:

1 Blood thister of incarnate rage
1 Blood thister (old resin)
1 chaos lord painted
1 Be'lakor, Daemon Prince painted
2 Chaos spawn primed black
20 cultist assembled
5 cultist on sprue
5 painted possessed
6 Chosen painted
38 Blood letters painted
10 Khorne Bezerkers
1 skull cannon
1 Heldrake painted
5 Raptors/warp talons on sprue.
1 helbrute

1 codex and the cards that go with it.

Things im very interested in for wolves is the Stormfang and stormwolf. But I am interested in everything really, would love a army swap!


----------



## tyraniddude (Feb 13, 2012)

I woild like:
2 Chaos spawn primed black
1 skull cannon
1 codex and the cards that go with it.

I got:
4 Wolf Guard Terminators; 1 combi-plasma & thunderhammer, 2 power sword & combi-melta, 1 power sword, storm bolter & cyclone missile launcher
10 Grey Hunters; 6 nos marines w/bolters, 2 marines w/plasma guns, 1 marine w/bolter & power fist, 1 marine w/bolter & chainsword
10 Long Fangs; 4 w/heavy bolters, 4 w/missile launcher, 2 w/bolter & chainsword
2 drop pod, 1 nos
1 dreadnought, AoBR, las-cannon arm included
1 NIB Space Wolves Fenrisian Wolf Pack

pm me please


----------

